# rai & bp



## mkseff (Nov 2, 2009)

I had the ablation 10 weeks ago & my bp has been nuts. one hour, it's 200/100, then it drops to 77/52. the meds just seem to make it worse. have any of you had this experience?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mkseff said:


> I had the ablation 10 weeks ago & my bp has been nuts. one hour, it's 200/100, then it drops to 77/52. the meds just seem to make it worse. have any of you had this experience?


Whoa! Is your doctor aware of the BP situation??? I have not had that experience but if I did, I sure would talk to my doc about it.

What meds? Thyroxine replacement?


----------



## mkseff (Nov 2, 2009)

Andros said:


> Whoa! Is your doctor aware of the BP situation??? I have not had that experience but if I did, I sure would talk to my doc about it.
> 
> What meds? Thyroxine replacement?


thanks. yes, my doctor is trying to regulate my bp, but it's tough. I'm not on thyroxine yet. I'm still on methamazole to slow down my thyroid. it just doesn't want to die.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mkseff said:


> thanks. yes, my doctor is trying to regulate my bp, but it's tough. I'm not on thyroxine yet. I'm still on methamazole to slow down my thyroid. it just doesn't want to die.


I can appreciate that; I had to have RAI 3 times. They just can't give you any old dose because that could be dangerous. For that reason, some have had to have more than one RAI.

Let me know how you are doing. When do you get labs to see where TSH, FT3 and FT4 are at?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mkseff said:


> I had the ablation 10 weeks ago & my bp has been nuts. one hour, it's 200/100, then it drops to 77/52. the meds just seem to make it worse. have any of you had this experience?


Okay..................I see you started another thread. So........it has been 11 weeks since RAI now?

Well, first and foremost......what does your doctor say about all this? What meds are you referring to?

I personally had to have RAI 3 times as my thyroid was resistant and as you know, they can only give you so much radioactive iodine at one time.

Not sure your BP swings are related to this so once again, have you talked to your doctor about this?

We will help you if we can.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

These swings in BP sound like it is about the RAI to me. As your thyroid is dying off, you are getting little "chunks" of hyper - too much hormone in your system which speeds you up and raises your pressure. Then your system processes those chunks, uses it up and you get a decline in the amount of thyroid in your system, causing pressure to fall.

I suspect you got a good-sized dose and your thyroid is dying off pretty quickly now. If it continues at this pace it should only be a few weeks more before there is nothing left to cause the spikes.

Keep monitoring your pressure, body temp and heart rate. I would be willing to bet when your pressure is up so is your heart rate and body temp, is it not?

Once you see more consistent lows, it might be time to talk about going on hormone replacement.


----------



## mkseff (Nov 2, 2009)

my new blood tests just came back with a tsh of 37! so I guess my thyroid has finally given up the ghost. I also gained 5 pounds in the last 4 days. yuck. & my bp is still high & my heartrate verrrry low. I guess everything will sort itself out eventually. I hope so.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mkseff said:


> my new blood tests just came back with a tsh of 37! so I guess my thyroid has finally given up the ghost. I also gained 5 pounds in the last 4 days. yuck. & my bp is still high & my heartrate verrrry low. I guess everything will sort itself out eventually. I hope so.


Has your doctor placed you on thyroxine replacement? That is a high TSH.


----------



## mkseff (Nov 2, 2009)

not yet. she just dc'd my 40 mg of methimazole.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mkseff said:


> not yet. she just dc'd my 40 mg of methimazole.


Oh, okay! It "is" a process!:anim_03: When does she want to see you for labs again?


----------



## mkseff (Nov 2, 2009)

she's doing labs every week now. I gained 5 pounds in 4 days. not good. I had been trying so hard to lose weight. i'm just hoping it will fall off again when the synthroid regulates my metabolism. I hate a process. I'm not a patient person!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mkseff said:


> she's doing labs every week now. I gained 5 pounds in 4 days. not good. I had been trying so hard to lose weight. i'm just hoping it will fall off again when the synthroid regulates my metabolism. I hate a process. I'm not a patient person!


Wonder if you are having myxedema (water retention?) Did she say anything about that? Do you feel that you might be experiencing that?

Wow; she is the bomb! Staying on top of it like that is awesome.


----------



## mkseff (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks. makes sense. the only thing is that my bp gets high, while my heart rate drops. but I guess it's all the dying process. I just wish it would hurry up so I can start synthroid & get "normal" again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mkseff said:


> thanks. makes sense. the only thing is that my bp gets high, while my heart rate drops. but I guess it's all the dying process. I just wish it would hurry up so I can start synthroid & get "normal" again.


If you are retaining a lot of fluid, that sometimes accumulates around the heart and lungs making both work harder. Have you spoken to your doctor about this possibility?


----------



## mkseff (Nov 2, 2009)

just what? my last tsh was 89! I think 3 thyroids died. I'm on one synthroid a day now. but my bp dropped today to 82/56. that didn't feel any better than the super high one.


----------



## mkseff (Nov 2, 2009)

don't think my reply showed up. just said that my thyroid is finally dead 2 1/2 months after rai. actually, I think I killed 3 thyroids. my tsh this week was 89. today, my bp dropped to 82/56. this isn't much fun, but hope it ends soon. I gained 5 pounds while dieting, then lost 4 of them. weight seems to fluctuate with the wind. I'm hoping when my thyroid is finally buried, the weight will get under control. I've tried too hard to lose 40 pounds just to gain it back when I'm watching what I eat.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mkseff said:


> don't think my reply showed up. just said that my thyroid is finally dead 2 1/2 months after rai. actually, I think I killed 3 thyroids. my tsh this week was 89. today, my bp dropped to 82/56. this isn't much fun, but hope it ends soon. I gained 5 pounds while dieting, then lost 4 of them. weight seems to fluctuate with the wind. I'm hoping when my thyroid is finally buried, the weight will get under control. I've tried too hard to lose 40 pounds just to gain it back when I'm watching what I eat.


So, have you talked to the doctor about possible fluid accumulation (edema) and are you now on thryoxine replacement?

Just a little note to all.......
If you can, please stick to your original thread (posting) so medical information and background is handy for reference. It will be much appreciated by moi! And, if you already do; thank you ever so much.


----------

